# Carter injured! (merged)



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

*Carter injured!*

Injury-prone Carter just went down...AGAIN.


----------



## sensesfail (Nov 4, 2004)

*Carter Down*

Vince Carter was just driving baseline and looked as if he slipped and went down grabbing the back of his leg. He is still down and it looks to be very painful. Uh oh.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Abort Trades...ABORT...ABORT!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

The sound you are hearing is Toronto calling us.. ring ring ring...

we will do the trade.. we were just kidding...

Hey Nashhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Man, some guys will do anything to avoid getting traded to Portland. :laugh:


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

how long
what happend

OUCH thats real fibble flibble for trade posobilitys


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Uh oh...uh oh uh oh...

He said a durty wurd.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> Man, some guys will do anything to avoid getting traded to Portland. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

does he really want to sit there and make less money in canada than portland 

hes hurt all of the time anyway y not sit on hiss *** in portland and make more money rather than toronto:laugh:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> Man, some guys will do anything to avoid getting traded to Portland. :laugh:




PatterNash- So that was Damon and DA for Carter right?

Babcock- Yes please, may I have another

PatterNash- and a future pick!!

Babcock- Yes please , may I have another

PatterNash- And the MapleLeafs

Babcock- Now you're just being silly

PatterNash- I said AND THE MAPLELEAFS

Babcock- ok


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

He must be trying to slaughter his trade value to get out of Toronto in a hurry!


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Left ACL, but it's not torn... just "aggravated". Vince said he heard a pop. This has just dropped his trade value. John Nash's patience paid off.... this time.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> Left ACL, but it's not torn... just "aggravated". Vince said he heard a pop. This has just dropped his trade value. John Nash's patience paid off.... this time.



I thought it was his achilies?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, this was 2nd hand information. 

Carter is made of glass, Kahn was right... People think of Vince Carter of old when trade rumors pop up, today he's just a jump shooter. "Vinsanity" days are long gone. Just ask Raptor fans.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

*Shocking VINCE CARTER NEWS Blazer fans*

He is injured again, 


How is it possible, and imagine this, he was lying on the ground for ten minutes. I may start to question his pain threashhold.


Who am i kidding, what threshold.


 :grinning:  
And most of you want this disgrace, please take him we've had enough


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Maybe it's just karma biting Toronto in the *** for backing out of a deal. Maybe it's just Carter.

Or maybe, as Barkley says best, "Half man, half a season."


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Shocking VINCE CARTER NEWS Blazer fans*



> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> 
> :grinning:
> And most of you want this disgrace, please take him we've had enough


And to think you guys could have got a career 20/10 player for him a couple days ago, but you turned Portland down. Now you'll have to make room for Damon Stoudamire instead.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Shocking VINCE CARTER NEWS Blazer fans*



> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> 
> 
> And to think you guys could have got a career 20/10 player for him a couple days ago, but you turned Portland down. Now you'll have to make room for Damon Stoudamire instead.




waaaah waaaah waaaah waaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow please take him now, if you guys want this disgrace and waste of a talent of a player, please we've had enough:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

strained achilles is what theyre saying


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

i still want him hell get over it :yes:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> Wow please take him now, if you guys want this disgrace and waste of a talent of a player, please we've had enough:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


:whofarted:whatever: :nonono::thand: :naughty::wave:

It's at a time like this, words don't really describe what you are feeling. By the way, I would say my sig holds true here.:grinning:


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

your absolutely right, there are no words for this anger, but i've calmed down a bit and realized that it is just a game and that i cant help but be a crazy bball fan.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

wow well guess im glad we didnt get Vince ,
Its wierd how so many of us get caught up in the old vince where he was a high flyin dunkin maniac with nothing but upside, but then get brought back to reality and realize the dude is made of glass.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Has all hope been lost with the injury to Carter?*

I know you guys are trying to be positive but how can you be after learning we are stuck with this awful team a whole season?

we cant score 90 points game and some people actually think we will be a 500. team!

The truth is Carter was our last hope to get a real stud player who will bring our gloomy franchise to life and now that the vince deal has died tonight....so did our hopes of returning to the playoffs which is the point of playing the season.....you guys can scream rebuild all you want but winning is the name of teh game...not becoming another version of the hawks or bulls!


its over and all you have to do is see tomorrows odds for the Boston game.....we are favored by 5 friggin points....LOL ARE YOU KIDDING ME?


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*eff...*

he is on my fantasy team! :upset:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I hope that Toronto lowers its asking price... I don't think that a strained achilles makes much of a difference in the long run.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ok ok then.......

Damon for Vince.. my final offer 


or maybe DA + Darius on a good night. but no higher


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

i heard carter will either play fri or sunday so its not that serious


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*"HALF MAN - HALF A SEASON!"*


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

If the injury turns out to be serious, Toronto will really have egg on its face. Reportedly a deal was all but done and they backed out, wanting more. Now they could be stuck with an injured untradeable player for the year.
I am not gloating. I don't gloat when someone gets hurt (except maybe Kobe Bryant, karma) and I'm not glad that the deal may now be irreversibly dead. But Toronto fans have a right to be po'd. They could well be in a situation of losing Carter and getting nothing.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

from rotoworld.com:

"Raptors said more tests will be run on Vince Carter today, but the fear is that he might have torn his Achilles tendon. That could be a season ender, and give newspapers in Portland and New York a lot less about which to speculate."


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> from rotoworld.com:
> 
> "Raptors said more tests will be run on Vince Carter today, but the fear is that he might have torn his Achilles tendon. That could be a season ender, and give newspapers in Portland and New York a lot less about which to speculate."


boy..the lengths some players will go through to get out of playing in Portland...


----------

